# Modified Craig Cat



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Have fun and dont drop anything


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I kinda like 'em ...

I say be proud and embrace it's uniqueness 

There are a bunch of haters on here but I think they are just jealous ...

I am reporting on a "cat" build myself... LOL


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

Nice mod. Keep up the good work. It should fly with that 50 on there. Looking forward to seeing some fishing pics.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like an awesome platform! I like it [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What are those things on the back of the pontoons? A jet on there would be the skinniest running rig around. That is what I need to run my local river,


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That thing is pretty cool! How does it handle a passing boats wake?

Trim tabs too? That thing has to jump up on plan quick!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

The Texans will love that thing...It's like a mini scooter.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

i'd say it'll float where water used to be ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Aboard! [smiley=1-beer.gif]
First modified CC I've seen...Cool...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

what, no trolling motor? pfffffft!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> What are those things on the back of the pontoons? ,


That the ladder to get back on when you fall off. LMAO!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> The Texans will love that thing...It's like a mini scooter.


X2!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

That is cool! I always thought the craig cats were neat but terrible as a fishing platform. If you put a little rail around the edge to prevent things from rolling off the deck it would be a perfect one man flats drift maching. Probably not so good to pole but it looks like a solo kinda deal anyway.


----------

